# What are you listening to? Right now



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm listening to - A Retrospective, Mary J. Blige mixed with a little The Real Thing, Jill Scott.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 30, 2007)

I keep listening to Mary J. Blige's new song "Just Fine". I also have John Legend's first album in my car. I listen to a mixture of music during the day, but the favorites on my Myspace page are:

"Hate on me" ~ Jill Scott
"My Favorite Things" ~ John Coltrane
"Love is Stronger Than Pride (Drop It Like It's Hot Remix)" ~ Sade


----------



## Hilly (Oct 30, 2007)

Superman by Eminem and Hailie's Song. 

The Eminem show is my HG lol


----------



## XShear (Oct 30, 2007)

Robin Thicke - his entire cd, "The Evolution of Robin Thicke" ...

EVERYONE should have this cd! xD


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 30, 2007)

Top artists currently on my playlist:
-Finger Eleven
-Hinder
-Three Days Grace
-Breaking Benjamin
Currently enjoying a rock phase--though I really LOVE the song Rockstar by Prima J. Yay Gossip Girl!


----------



## kblakes (Oct 30, 2007)

The last few I have played are:
Dirty Little Rabbits - Hello
Serj Tankian - Empty Walls
Sum 41 - Walking Disaster


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 30, 2007)

I've been listening to alot of 80's music lately. I just feel like dancing up a storm! Good Life by Inner City!
I'm also listening to alot of Radiohead, as well as Greek music.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 31, 2007)

Right this very second I'm listening to It's Natural to be Afraid by Explosions in the Sky, but before that was Odal by Agalloch and Losing My Touch by the Stones.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 31, 2007)

Right now I'm listening to Stevie Wonder in my head because my husband and I just got back from his concert an hour ago in Washington, DC. It was really quite a concert. I felt so blessed to see him. It was some show.


----------



## mac_addict_erin (Oct 31, 2007)

i know i'll probably get made fun of but i dont care... 

i'm listening to the new backstreet boys cd

i love them


----------



## Leilani78 (Oct 31, 2007)

im not listening to music, but right now im listening to the tv... espn to be exact. =)


----------



## XShear (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_addict_erin* 

 
_i know i'll probably get made fun of but i dont care... 

i'm listening to the new backstreet boys cd

i love them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm right there with you ... I'll admit it!


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 1, 2007)

Blue October. "Foiled"  .......What a thing of beauty!


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 1, 2007)

This is Halloween - Marilyn Manson

I wish I could be in Las Vegas right now *whimper*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 1, 2007)

Deaf Kitty snoring loudly. It's not exactly music.


----------



## Willa (Nov 1, 2007)

the new Backstreet Boys album
It's good, I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The song Treat me right is my favorite so far


----------



## wolfsong (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Deaf Kitty snoring loudly. It's not exactly music._

 





 They always sound so weird dont they? Especially in winter if they get colds. Makes me miss my old tom cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





At the mo:
Regina Spektor - Apres Moi, for she is a goddess.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 1, 2007)

Porcelain and the Tramps - My Leftovers


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm watching youtbe but afterwards It'll be various Prodigy songs.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Nov 1, 2007)

For you - Bright Eyes


----------



## wolfsong (Nov 1, 2007)

Is that 'Ive Been Eating (For You)'? <3 Bright Eyes.

Patrick Wolf is on in the background, will be crazy dancing to The Magic Position in a mo - recommend it with all my being!


----------



## gabi1129 (Nov 1, 2007)

ive been listening to the new britney album since tuesday. 

the new bsb isn't that bad either. ive only heard abit of it.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Nov 1, 2007)

Hanson.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Nov 1, 2007)

Absolute Garbage album by Garbage (it's their "best of" CD). 
Favorite songs are "Tell Me Where It Hurts" and "Why Do You Love Me?".


----------



## frocher (Nov 1, 2007)

.....


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 1, 2007)

Right now...I'm listening to Walk Away by Christina Aguilera. This is the best song if you had to deal with a breakup, someone who is clearly wrong for you, but you keep going back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love Keisha Cole songs- I've Changed My Mind, Shoulda Let You Go, Let it Go.

Mariah Carey songs

Jon B and Tupac-Are You Still Down

Alicia Keys-Karma, No one, etc.

Ne-yo-love him

LOL...from the range of songs I am sure you can tell I am having ex-boyfriend issues. lol...but slowly but surely I am getting over him. Asshole


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 1, 2007)

Music is awesome for mending a broken heart.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Right now...I'm listening to Walk Away by Christina Aguilera. This is the best song if you had to deal with a breakup, someone who is clearly wrong for you, but you keep going back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Keisha Cole songs- I've Changed My Mind, Shoulda Let You Go, Let it Go.

Mariah Carey songs

Jon B and Tupac-Are You Still Down

Alicia Keys-Karma, No one, etc.

Ne-yo-love him

LOL...from the range of songs I am sure you can tell I am having ex-boyfriend issues. lol...but slowly but surely I am getting over him. Asshole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Bronxcutie (Nov 1, 2007)

Backstreet Boys-"Unbreakable"
Britney Spears "Blackout"
Swizz Beatz "Money In The Bank" single


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_





  Makes me miss my old tom cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My deaf kitty would cheer you up.  He wouldn't move off your lap until you moved him.  He just becomes apart of everyone's legs that comes over.  He never met a lap he didn't like. People get to talking and forget that he has been on their lap for hours.   They always say, "I forgot he was even there."  I say, "Yes, he has that effect on  everyone." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry about your Tom cat.  I have plenty of fur angels to comfort you,


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 1, 2007)

Still listening to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kanye West's "Graduation", 
Musiq SoulChild's "LuvanMusiq" 
Maroon 5's "It Won't Be Soon Before Long" 
Colbie Caillat's "Coco" 
Sara Bareilles "Little Voice"


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 2, 2007)

Umwelt!


----------



## tabou82 (Nov 3, 2007)

Always listening to LES NUBIANS - alternate between all three albums
 1. Saravah - Les Nubians
 2. Iluvu2much - Eric Roberson (This song is so beautiful...)
 3. Shawty is a ten - The Dream
 4. ATliens - Outkast
 5. NOLA bounce


----------



## kimmy (Nov 3, 2007)

"to a friend" by alexisonfire...yum.

last three on my myspace page were:
"sweet child o' mine" by guns n' roses (current)
"smooth criminal" by alien ant farm...holla at the hometown heroes covering mj!
and a song that robert englund rapped as freddy kreuger in one of the nightmare on elm street movies. friggin' brilliant.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 4, 2007)

Holy Diver - DIO
Some songs from the Boogie Nights soundtrack.


----------



## lvgz (Nov 6, 2007)

piece of me- britney spears. dont throw things at me, please. hahahha. im hooked on her cd right now


----------



## lara (Nov 6, 2007)

Cream, _Sunshine of Your Love_


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 6, 2007)

Right this second I am listening to Irvine/Chivas ~ Kelly Clarkson


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_piece of me- britney spears. dont throw things at me, please. hahahha. im hooked on her cd right now_

 
That's my favorite song on the CD (besides Gimme More of course!)  Glad I'm not the only one haha


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Nov 22, 2007)

"It's All Coming Back To Me Now" - Celine Dion


----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 23, 2007)

Massive Attack's Mezzanine CD


----------



## juicygirl (Nov 24, 2007)

i am obsessed with girls alouds new cd "tangled up" at the moment...pop perfection...why cant the us have songs like these??


----------



## lara (Nov 24, 2007)

Prince, _Raspberry Beret_


----------



## nunu (Nov 24, 2007)

right now im listening to "no one" alicia keys...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 24, 2007)

cansei de ser sexy - "Music is my hot hot sex" 

the song is from the new Ipod touch commercial.
you know.. "music is my boyfriend, music is my girlfriend"


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 24, 2007)

"Closer" - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## eulchen (Nov 24, 2007)

Beatsteaks - live at Rock am Ring 2007


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello, Goodbye -The Beatles 
I love the Beatles


----------



## flawdperfecti0n (Nov 25, 2007)

It's Not Goodbye, by Laura Pausini.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 28, 2007)

The Wicker Man, Iron Maiden


----------



## aziajs (Nov 28, 2007)

"Hurts So Bad" by Alicia Keys.  It's actually a cover of the orginal recording by Little Anthony and The Imperials.  It's a unreleased track from the "As I Am" album.  I love hearing all the songs that were recorded for an album but didn't make it.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 28, 2007)

Wannabe- Spice Girls...hey it's Yahoo radio lol


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 28, 2007)

The Hours between Night & DAy, Ottmar Liebert.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 28, 2007)

Dixie. Hank Sr. 

My iTunes is interesting.


----------



## Janice (Nov 28, 2007)

Daft Punk - Alive 2007 - Burnin / Too long


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 28, 2007)

M.I.A. - Bamboo Banga
Marilyn Manson - Putting Holes in Happiness


----------



## gigiproductions (Nov 29, 2007)

in rotation on my itunes playlist
amy winehouse-frank and back to black
kanye west-graduation
jay-z- american gangster
1 britney song-the only one pharrell produced-why should i be sad
alicia keys-as i am /waiting for your love especially
mark ronson
common-finding forever


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Nov 29, 2007)

This is for real - Motion City Soundtrack
Coming home - New Found Glory


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 29, 2007)

Smack My Bitch Up - The Prodigy.  

Good music for cleaning house.  I loved this video.


----------



## TonyaB (Nov 29, 2007)

Andy, You're A Star - The Killers

Love them!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 3, 2007)

i am still listening to hanson.
:]


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 3, 2007)

A Warm Place - nine inch nails (feat. Stella Soliel)

Also, shameless plug (which I think *Janice* may enjoy):http://remix.nin.com/play/mix?id=1784


----------



## kelticmaddox (Dec 3, 2007)

Sufjan Stevens--Pittsfield


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 3, 2007)

PARAMORE!!
guys, i'm sorry if you don't listen to rock, but they are sooo good!!


----------



## fingie (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-ivy* 

 
_PARAMORE!!
guys, i'm sorry if you don't listen to rock, but they are sooo good!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!  I love Paramore!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_Me too!  I love Paramore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ahhh I love paramore too!!!...but rite now im listening to a fine frenzy- you picked me...love this songgg


----------



## Willa (Dec 5, 2007)

BIG - Big Poppa


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 5, 2007)

Almost Amy - Get Through


----------



## soco210 (Dec 5, 2007)

An old school Christmas movie on TV playing "frosty the snowman"


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 10, 2007)

christmas music on Pandora!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 11, 2007)

Glory Box by Portishead


----------



## Divinity (Dec 12, 2007)

Lupe Fiasco's Superstar


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 13, 2007)

mind.in.a.box - Fear. Next on my list is Fischerspooner - Emerge


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 13, 2007)

Andreas Vollenweider - The Trilogy


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 29, 2008)

Christina Aguilera - Makes Me Wanna Pray

Damn this woman can sing


----------



## fingie (Jan 29, 2008)

Rihanna "Cry" -- I can't get enough of it!


----------



## fashionette (Jan 29, 2008)

Kanye - Stronger


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 29, 2008)

Still - Alanis Morissette


----------



## el8tedinak (Jan 30, 2008)

Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jan 31, 2008)

"The Point of No Return" - Phantom of the Opera OST


----------



## lara (Jan 31, 2008)

A John Lee Hooker live album.


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 1, 2008)

A Mixtape I made.


----------



## frocher (Feb 1, 2008)

.......


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Touch Me I'm Sick and You Got It -Mudhoney_

 
touch me, i'm sick!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Feb 2, 2008)

"I'm Fucking Matt Damon" - Sarah Silverman (link to vid)


----------



## lara (Feb 2, 2008)

A 1979 Blues brothers live bootleg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Dark_Phoenix*, I watched that before and absolutely died laughing.


----------



## ashleydenise (Feb 2, 2008)

Mariah Carey - Sweetheart! <3


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 3, 2008)

as of right now
DJ Felli Fel ft Akon, Diddy, Ludacris & Lil' Jon - Get Buck In Here


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 4, 2008)

Brothers on a Hotel Bed by Death Cab for Cutie.


----------



## Enkuli (Feb 5, 2008)

Poets of the Fall - carnival of rust.

Like the best Finnish band singing in english 4-ever!!!

YouTube - Poets of the Fall - Carnival of Rust


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 7, 2008)

Piece of Me - Britney Spears.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Feb 22, 2008)

"Save a Horse (Ride a Cowboy)" - Big & Rich
next up is "Get Drunk and Be Somebody" - Toby Keith

Just in the mood for country music lately.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 22, 2008)

loved this post im going on a downloading spree now haha!! my advice is listen to SECONDHAND SERENADE...he's amazing. anyone else here heard of him or listen?? give me feedback!


----------



## badkittekitte (Feb 22, 2008)

going ol school with warren g & nate dog- "regulators"


----------



## heeltohaunch (Feb 22, 2008)

"Take It Like a Man" by Dragonette


----------



## kimmy (Feb 22, 2008)

king of the world by porcelain & the tramps.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 24, 2008)

Lost Alone album by mind.in.a.box


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 24, 2008)

'Bring on the Dancing Horses' -Echo & the Bunnymen.
(Currently listening to the 'More Songs..' best of album.)

Saw them last summer (for free at our local festival) n loved every minute of it!


----------



## badkittekitte (Feb 24, 2008)

listening to back in your head by tegan and sara...great album "the con" but nineteen is my fav


----------



## SuSana (Feb 25, 2008)

My iPod is almost always on shuffle, right now it's: 

Points of Authority/99 Problems/One Step Closer by Linkin Park & Jay-Z


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 25, 2008)

The new Mariah Carey song and Panic! at the disco.  I am in L-O-V-E with the new Mariah song!


----------



## lara (Feb 25, 2008)

A live Fats Domino album.


----------



## Dizzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Life is Beautiful by Sixx:A.M. from _The Heroin Diaries_ soundtrack.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 26, 2008)

Megaherz-their album "Kopfschuss"


----------



## juicygirl (Feb 27, 2008)

aiden's new cd "conviction"....its on the song "teenage queen"...i effin love this cd!! its awesome and i also feel that its somewhat underrated. if you like afi, paramore, etc, def check it out!!


----------



## ChloeisCrazy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm listening to City and Colours new CD. I'm not sure how much I'm liking it yet though!


----------



## janelle (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheri Dennis. Her cd just came out and I have been listening to her track titled "showdown" ever since.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 3, 2008)

Iam listening to Kharma 45 - Ecstasy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I LOVE this song


----------



## Willa (Mar 3, 2008)

Fatback Band - Freak the freak the funk

Boogie wooogieeeeee


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Simple Plan's new album


----------



## _ohmygosh (Mar 4, 2008)

One Love: Mobile Disco CD.... the "Backroom" cd..... weowwwww  can't wait for my 5 day wkend haha


----------



## deven.marie (Mar 4, 2008)

boyz by M.I.A.
i love her! i think its her accent


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 6, 2008)

Sia - 'Colour the small one' album. Had it on repeat recently 'cause i love it! Not the sort of thing i'd normally go for, but my sister introduced me to this album n it appealed to me.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 6, 2008)

Only One by Yellowcard...it's on my iPod and my iPod is on shuffle, sad songs today...it's gray outside and it just fits my mood I guess.


----------



## lara (Mar 6, 2008)

Sneaky Sound System, Pictures.


----------



## triccc (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_boyz by M.I.A.
i love her! i think its her accent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love her!


I've been listening to Silversun Pickups a lot recently.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 12, 2008)

Hmmm...

"American Boy" by Estelle
"The Pretenders" by Foo Fighters
"I Know" by Jay-Z


----------



## SuSana (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Hmmm...

"American Boy" by Estelle_

 

I'm liking this song right now too


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Mar 12, 2008)

Aventura-un beso


----------



## Trista (Mar 12, 2008)

The Gossip. I love all their albums but I"m especially digging  "Dont' Make Waves in the Water". Beth Ditto's voice rocks. 
I also dig M.I.A. especially "Paper Planes"


----------



## aziajs (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trista* 

 
_I also dig M.I.A. especially "Paper Planes"_

 
*Singing* I fly like paper, get high like planes.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 12, 2008)

The little mermaid on broadway cast album. Show tunes junkie over here!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 13, 2008)

as of this very moment .. i am listening to nelly furtado - showtime


----------



## gitts (Mar 13, 2008)

I am listening to Timbaland and One Republic: Apologize.  I absolutely love this song and listen to it over and over.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 13, 2008)

Cradle of Filth - Libertina Grimm (Thornography album)


----------



## chameleonmary (Mar 13, 2008)

Machine Head - Imperium


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 13, 2008)

lobodomy - children of bodom


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 13, 2008)

Fairytale by Sara Barilles, but not the pop-ish version...I hate that version


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 13, 2008)

Epidsode 1, series 1 of 'The Tudors'.  I have it downloaded on my iPod. I love that show. 31 Mar it starts up again.  Woo hoo.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 13, 2008)

Glycerine - Bush


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Glycerine - Bush_

 
Good tune!


----------



## eccentric (Mar 14, 2008)

Bjork - Where Is The Line


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 14, 2008)

Echo n the Bunnymen - Silver


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 14, 2008)

She's acting single - Kevin Fowler


----------



## msmack (Mar 17, 2008)

The lost art of keeping a secret - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm in study hall at the moment
Big girls (You are beautiful)-Mika just ended and now Take me or leave me-Rent just started


----------



## LaurelLiz (Mar 18, 2008)

Danity Kane "Strip Tease"


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2008)

Rosenstolz - Willkommen


----------



## ohsoshy (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaurelLiz* 

 
_Danity Kane "Strip Tease"_


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 19, 2008)

Paramore - Misery Business 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOVE this song!!


----------



## LaurelLiz (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohsoshy* 

 
_



_

 
I know! Its such a hot song.


----------



## JULIA (Mar 28, 2008)

Crowd Surf Off a Cliff - Emily Haines


----------



## clamster (Mar 28, 2008)

Haha wow. Right when I opened this I started listening to:
*Flashing Lights by Kanye West*


----------



## kimmy (Mar 30, 2008)

line in the sand by bleeding through...epic.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 31, 2008)

Flo Rida Ft T-pain - Low !! Could not stop singing this song on friday night lol.


----------



## frocher (Apr 4, 2008)

Dear God- XTC


----------



## kimmy (Apr 5, 2008)

bad boys by inner circle. YAHAA!


----------



## milamonster (Apr 9, 2008)

im obsessed with 
Day 26
Danity Kane
paramore
benga (benga and coki)


----------



## SuSana (Apr 9, 2008)

I have had the Danity Kane CD on repeat in my car since it came out.  For some reason I love the CD but I hated the first one.  

But right this minute I'm listening to Motel by Tweet.


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 10, 2008)

Same Old Song by Pain.........which is now just finishing and now tis....Meet The Wretched by Devildriver


----------



## couturesista (Apr 10, 2008)

Spice Girls Greatest Hits, "Spice up ur life, every boy,every girl" Gotta Lov'em


----------



## kalikana (Apr 10, 2008)

Mariah Carey's new album, E=MC2. (I'm loving "I Stay in Love" and "For the Record")


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 10, 2008)

justin timberlake lovestoned remix by tiesto


----------



## chameleonmary (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_justin timberlake lovestoned remix by tiesto_

 
Tiesto remixes that kind of stuff now?!! LOL

Cassandra - Theatre of Tragedy


----------



## xJUDYx (Apr 13, 2008)

the bf snoring..he's got a cold.ahah


----------



## frocher (Apr 20, 2008)

Pepper-Butthole Surfers


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Apr 20, 2008)

"Superstar" by Lupe Fiasco


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2008)

what's golden by jurassic five.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 25, 2008)

Since I Had You - Marvin Gaye

I LOVE the "I Want You" album.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 25, 2008)

Bailar Reggae - Notch


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 25, 2008)

Temperature by Sean Paul...hehe I know it's old but it's good


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Apr 25, 2008)

Bulls On Parade ~ Rage Against The Machine


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 25, 2008)

lil wayne - lollipop

cant get it off repeat i love it!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2008)

Elton John - Crocodile Rock. Love it.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 25, 2008)

Excuse Me Mr. - No Doubt


----------



## Brittni (Apr 25, 2008)

Bone Thugz n Harmony was blastin' in my new car on the way home from the gym a bit ago...

But right now I'm listening to the rain fall outside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so pleasant!


----------



## jardinaires (Apr 25, 2008)

rule breaker by ashlee simpson

i bought her new CD, not expecting much, but for whatever reason i really really love it


----------



## red (Apr 26, 2008)

Josh Groban: *To Where You Are*

YouTube - Josh Groban To Where You Are


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 26, 2008)

Total Trash - Sonic Youth


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 29, 2008)

"Black & Gold" by Sam Sparro.  I am bummed that I can't get this cd in the states without paying an arm and a leg.  I loooooooove this song!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 29, 2008)

"I Decided" by Solange


----------



## thebreat (Apr 29, 2008)

The last few songs I listened to were "Aerials" by System of a Down, a song I can't remember the name by Rasputina, "Norwegian Love Song" by Leaves' Eyes, and "Hometown Glory" by Adele.

Right now I'm listening to my fiance snoring and Aqua Teen Hunger Force!


----------



## SuSana (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_"I Decided" by Solange_

 
Is she any good?


----------



## aziajs (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Is she any good?_

 
I like her new music.  She is not the strongest vocalist but the music is good.  Very different from her sister and I like that.

Check out her Myspace page.  She has a couple songs on there, one of which is  "I Decided".

MySpace.com - Solange - Houston, Texas - R&B / Hip Hop / Pop - www.myspace.com/solange


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 29, 2008)

I know you want me- Young Buck....yum his voice is hot


----------



## eccentric (May 1, 2008)

Strawberry Fields Forever, sung by Jim Sturgess from the Across the Universe soundtrack. God, is that guy dreamy!


----------



## gigiproductions (May 5, 2008)

madonna's entire album


----------



## aziajs (Jun 17, 2008)

"Green Light" John Legend (feat. Andre 3000)
"Magic" Robin Thicke
"When I Grow Up" PCD


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 17, 2008)

'American Boy' Estelle and Kanye West - love this song


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 17, 2008)

Kylie Minogue - Speakerphone


----------



## User93 (Jun 17, 2008)

Petey Pablo - Freak a leak


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 17, 2008)

Glam Soup.


----------



## ilovegreen (Jun 17, 2008)

hollywood - bilal on neo soul cafe


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jun 17, 2008)

Flyleaf on MySpace. They're amazing.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 17, 2008)

Munich by Editors. 

Tom goodness!


----------



## amandaxx (Jun 17, 2008)

Till It Gets Wet - Slightly Stoopid
Slightly Stoopid COMPLETES me!


----------



## MACisMagic (Jun 17, 2008)

Thinking of You by Katy Perry (from her new cd titled One Of The Boys). It's a great cd!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 18, 2008)

Ha! I just updated my foxytunes ( a firefox plug-in) , and now it puts exactly what I'm listening to at home in my sig!





---------------- Now playing: Adriana Evans - Love Is All Around via FoxyTunes


----------



## FullWroth (Jun 18, 2008)

Currently listening to Spiritualized's song "Ladies and Gentlemen We Are Floating In Space." Such a beautiful floaty waltz with such a beautiful message. It makes me wish my fiancée liked to dance, 'cause this song sure makes me want to waltz.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm listening to the Celts fans going retarded! LOL

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay CELTS!

Paul, I love you boo!


----------



## dollbaby (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm actually listening to Def Leopard - Pour Some Sugar on Me. haha! It's on my friends myspace so it's playing xD


----------



## aziajs (Jun 21, 2008)

Teriyaki Boyz -Tokyo Drift

Jump to 0:55  Soulja Boy is dancing to the song.  Hilarious.

YouTube - The Life Of Soulja Boy Part 1


----------



## User93 (Jun 21, 2008)

Lil Wayne ft. Jay-Z "Mr Carter"

YouTube - Lil Wayne ft Jay-Z (Mr. Carter) NEW MUSIC VIDEO


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jun 21, 2008)

The Hook Up - Britney Spears


----------



## aziajs (Jun 22, 2008)

Tracy Bonham – Whether You Fall


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 22, 2008)

Japanese McDonald's Remixes


----------



## Ninjette (Jun 23, 2008)

Necro-Who's your Daddy?

YouTube - Necro - Who's Ya Daddy?


----------



## florabundance (Jun 24, 2008)

Tony Sunshine - She's Like The Wind.....why does crappy Lumidee have to be on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## pratbc (Jun 24, 2008)

Right this second.....H.I.M.


----------



## bklynfemme (Jun 24, 2008)

erykah badu- on & on


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jun 24, 2008)

Andre & Andre- Mac Dre & Andre Nickatina

I've loved my hyphy music since I was 13, much to my brother's happiness and my parents disapproval.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 30, 2008)

The Dandy Warhols, Wonderful U


----------



## SuSana (Jun 30, 2008)

The whole Wicked soundtrack since I'm going to see it again on Saturday


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 1, 2008)

Still Alive - Jonathan Coulton >_< This is the song that plays during the end credits of that game Portals. Sooooo cuuuute!!


----------



## pratbc (Jul 1, 2008)

Damian Marley- Welcome to Jamrock album


----------



## florabundance (Jul 1, 2008)

collie buddz - Mamacita
&&
Aventura


----------



## nibjet (Jul 1, 2008)

polkadot cadaver - chloroform girl


----------



## feeltherain (Jul 1, 2008)

For the nights i can't remember, Hedley.


----------



## MeliBoss (Jul 2, 2008)

Tragic, By Brianna Taylor. The girl from Real world.


----------



## pratbc (Jul 3, 2008)

Matisyahu- Aish Tamid (I think thats how u spell it)


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr. Jones by Aqua 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 90ies revival.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 3, 2008)

No No No by Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## foreverymoment (Jul 3, 2008)

The most current songs I'm loving:

Katy Perry - I Kissed A Girl
Aqua - Cartoon Heroes
Gretchen Wilson - Redneck Woman (hey, I'm from Maine...whatevs! LOL)

And I'm on a Shakira kick too -- but in Spanish...not english.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 3, 2008)

Transmission live 98 by Smashing Pumpkins. Sooooo much better than the original.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 4, 2008)

"I Guess You Know the Name" by T.I. I guess his album that's not supposed to come out until September got leaked early on Frostwire so I downloaded most of the songs from there last night


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 4, 2008)

I have been listening to Tool and Goldfrapp off and on through the day.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 4, 2008)

Strange Relationship- Savage Garden


----------



## wintersday (Jul 4, 2008)

The Hello...x cd by tristan prettyman. i loooove her.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 4, 2008)

A Loan Tonight by the Dandy Warhols


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 4, 2008)

Two factors involved: 

1. I am too embarassed to admit what I am listening to.

2.  Trust me, you don't even want to know.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 4, 2008)

^^Oh yes we do. *grin*

TELL US! TELL US!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 6, 2008)

Amy Winehouse - Frank (Deluxe Edition)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_^^Oh yes we do. *grin*

TELL US! TELL US!_

 
I'll never tell!!!


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 8, 2008)

Santogold - shove it switch remix


----------



## SuSana (Jul 8, 2008)

That's The Way Love Goes - Janet Jackson


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 8, 2008)

Vampire Waltz by the Burning Brides


----------



## jardinaires (Jul 8, 2008)

sarah by bat for lashes


----------



## User93 (Jul 12, 2008)

DMX ft. Sisqo - What these bitches want


----------



## badkittekitte (Jul 12, 2008)

right now im listening to chris issac wicked games...the song is timeless


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 12, 2008)

My Medicine - Snoop Dogg


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 15, 2008)

What New York Used To Be by The Kills.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 26, 2008)

Everybody - Fonzworth Bentley feat. Kayne West, Andre 3000 and Sa-Ra
Energy - Keri Hilson
Spotlight - Jennifer Hudson
Late NIght - Nelly feat. Usher
Trading Places - Usher


----------



## Arisone (Jul 27, 2008)

Destroy Everything You Touch- Ladytron


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 28, 2008)

Portishead - Magic Doors


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 28, 2008)

Last nights Glam Soup.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 28, 2008)

song of right now: 
Lateralus by Tool

what's on my iPod playlist:
Tool
Nine Inch Nails
Led Zeppelin
Pink Floyd
Tom Waits
Sufjan Stevens
John Lennon/the Beatles
Red Hot Chili Peppers
and
the soundtrack to Across the Universe (amazing movie!)


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 28, 2008)

Weerdo by Hollyweerd. I'm about to get my NPR fix taken care of, though


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 28, 2008)

Starman by David Bowie


----------



## yoonoo (Jul 30, 2008)

I like Christina Aguilera song and right now i am listening to the phenomenal *Beautiful *


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 30, 2008)

Next - To Close


----------



## JULIA (Jul 30, 2008)

God Module - Still so Strange


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 30, 2008)

Electric Feel- MGMT


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 30, 2008)

Dallas Green (aka City and Colour) - Happiness by the Kilowatt.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 30, 2008)

Diana Ross- " The Boss"


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 30, 2008)

DotA by Basshunter


----------



## animecute (Jul 30, 2008)

Curry Rice no Onna - Sonim ft. Ayumi Hamasaki
Yes, got to love that Japanese music =3


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jul 30, 2008)

"Unstoppable"- Santogold
"Shut up and let me go" -the Ting Tings
" Heaven"- Lamb


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 1, 2008)

The Last Goodnight - Stay Beautiful

(amazing song. everyone should listen atleast once!)


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 1, 2008)

Where is Everybody? by Nine Inch Nails

listen to it...if you aren't easily offended (especially by cursing)...but that warning kind of goes along with most NIN music....


----------



## luhly4 (Aug 1, 2008)

Santogold - L.E.S artistes
NIN - hurt


----------



## kimmy (Aug 1, 2008)

taking the world by storm - kataklysm

HOLLA.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 1, 2008)

Killing In The Name -- Rage Against The Machine


----------



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

right now, Gillette
anyone remembers that band from the 90s? haha


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 15, 2008)

Delta Goodrem - Last Night On Earth (Live from Sydney Superdome).


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2008)

Rihanna - disturbia


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 15, 2008)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Beginning is the End is the Beginning.

Love this song. Sometimes I go by the name Crystal Chrome which is from it's partner song, End is the Beginning is the End from the Batman and Robin soundtrack. Love my Pumpkins.


----------



## Shenanigans (Aug 15, 2008)

Sugarcult - Pretty Girl   =)


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 4, 2008)

Santogold-Starstruck


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 4, 2008)

MGMT - Time to Pretend


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 4, 2008)

The new Glassjaw song - You Think You're John (F*cking) Lennon. 

SO good.


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 4, 2008)

"American Horse" - The Cult


----------



## florabundance (Dec 4, 2008)

I missed this thread!

Eva Cassidy - Fields of Gold


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 4, 2008)

Winter Wonderland by Aretha Franklin


----------



## florabundance (Dec 4, 2008)

donny hathaway -  this christmas


----------



## SuSana (Dec 4, 2008)

Christmas music!  I love it so I'm happy


----------



## kimmy (Dec 4, 2008)

i knew i loved you by savage garden...maha!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 4, 2008)

Circus - Britney Spears  AND
808's and Heartbreak - Kanye West


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 4, 2008)

placebo - post blue


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 4, 2008)

The Andrews Sisters


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 4, 2008)

Work Out Fine - Joel Plaskett Emergency


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 4, 2008)

Barbwire Halo - Watson


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 5, 2008)

I am in love with the song right now that is from the Rhapsody commercial.  It is awesome.  "Squeeze Me" by Kraak & Smaak.

I am also loving MGMT's "Electric Feel"


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 5, 2008)

Lily Allen - The Fear


----------



## florabundance (Dec 5, 2008)

^^ Oh snap. Lily Allen - Friend Of Mine.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 5, 2008)

No Doubt - Detective


----------



## malika (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm listening to Circus by Britney


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 5, 2008)

listening to "Bubbly" by Colbie Caillat on Pandora!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Soul by Seal


----------



## SuSana (Dec 5, 2008)

Gwen Stefani - Rich Girl


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Soul by Seal_

 
That cd is amazing!!!!


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 6, 2008)

Twilight Soundtrack


----------



## florabundance (Dec 6, 2008)

Love Song by The Cure


----------



## kimmy (Dec 6, 2008)

free bird by lynyrd skynyrd...mmmmm!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 6, 2008)

David Bowie - The Man Who Sold The World

edit: now 
Robots in Disguise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - The Sex Has Made Me Stupid


----------



## florabundance (Dec 6, 2008)

etta james - all i could do was cry


----------



## Rennah (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm listening to The Price is Right.


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 8, 2008)

Skid Row ;D


----------



## couturesista (Dec 8, 2008)

Radar- Britney Spears


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 8, 2008)

X.Y.U. The Smashing Pumpkins of course!!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 8, 2008)

The Last High-The Dandy Warhols


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 8, 2008)

Venetian Snares - Szamár Madár


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 8, 2008)

Between the Buried and Me - all of their Colors cd. Ahhhhh-mazing. I teared up when I saw them play that whole album live. I have to get the dvd.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 8, 2008)

And now Patrick Wolf - Wind in the Wires


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 8, 2008)

Munich-Editors


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_Munich-Editors_

 








Skinny Puppy - Amnesia


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 8, 2008)

Stumbleine-The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## SuSana (Dec 8, 2008)

Outrageous - Britney Spears

1 of the 4 songs on my iPod by her lol.


----------



## dimpleyy (Dec 8, 2008)

David Archuleta - My Hands
Love that song!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 9, 2008)

Africa - Toto. That's right, I'm living in the musical past right now. But I'm moving closer to the present day, I was listening to some gregorian chant awhile ago.


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 9, 2008)

Journey to the End - Windir


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 9, 2008)

Bruce Springsteen--Born To Run


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 9, 2008)

Disturbia - Rihanna 

Over n over n over (ryt now 4th repeat!!)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

MGMT - Time to Pretend


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 9, 2008)

Gypsy Road - Cinderella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got over the disturbia fever finally after 10 repeats!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yea, m crazy!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

Medeski, Martin and Wood - End of the World Party


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 9, 2008)

Here without you - 3 doors down

This is MY song


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

Rabbit Junk - Industrial is Dead


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 9, 2008)

18 n life to go - Skid Row


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 9, 2008)

Wake me up inside - Linkin park and Evanescence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great!


----------



## User93 (Dec 9, 2008)

The Game - Let me put you on the game


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 9, 2008)

Lily (My One And Only)-The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

Interpol - No I in Threesome


----------



## Mac_Lust (Dec 9, 2008)

Not very many people know about Moloko but i love them lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im listen to there song fun for me!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 9, 2008)

Love Her Madly - The Doors


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 9, 2008)

Kings of Leon...Sex on Fire


----------



## SuSana (Dec 9, 2008)

Miss You Most (At Christmas Time) - Mariah Carey


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

Sneaker Pimps - Half Life


----------



## SuSana (Dec 9, 2008)

Let it snow! Let it snow! Let it snow! - Gloria Estefan


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 10, 2008)

Zero--The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 10, 2008)

Lady GaGa--the whole Fame album


----------



## makeupNdesign (Dec 10, 2008)

Lenny Kravitz-Are You Gonna Go My Way?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 10, 2008)

Shattered Glass by Mrs.Spears


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Lady GaGa--the whole Fame album 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love her album! ITs awesome!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2008)

IAMX - Your Joy Is My Low


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 10, 2008)

Heart Asks Pleasure First--The Piano Soundtrack


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2008)

IAMX - Spit It Out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oooh I love IAMX!


----------



## florabundance (Dec 10, 2008)

Lady Gaga Paparazzi


----------



## SuSana (Dec 10, 2008)

Have yourself a Merry little Christmas - Luther Vandross


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 10, 2008)

While in the car during lunch I was listening to Radio by Beyonce..but in the office so no music!


----------



## florabundance (Dec 10, 2008)

the cure - lullaby


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2008)

Interpol - C'mere


----------



## SuSana (Dec 10, 2008)

Flashing Lights - Kanye

I saw him in concert last night (for the 4th time) so I'm in the Kanye spirit.  I <3 me some Yeezy.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 11, 2008)

Crawling - Linkin Park


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 11, 2008)

Leave out all the rest - Linkin Park


----------



## User93 (Dec 11, 2008)

Bobby Valentino - Slow Down


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 11, 2008)

Recoil - Control Freak


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 11, 2008)

Interpol - Obstacle 1


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 11, 2008)

Zac Brown


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 11, 2008)

Vikter Duplaix


----------



## florabundance (Dec 11, 2008)

Jay Z - Aint No Love In The Heart Of The City


----------



## SuSana (Dec 11, 2008)

Santa Claus Is Coming To Town - Peggy Lee


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 11, 2008)

IAMX - Your Jow Is My Low


----------



## marreyes38 (Dec 11, 2008)

keyboard strokes..blah


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 11, 2008)

Outkast (ft. Erykah Badu) - Humble Mumble  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Love this track..   
YouTube - OutKast - Humble Mumble (Feat. Erykah Badu)


----------



## kimmy (Dec 11, 2008)

to a friend by alexisonfire.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 11, 2008)

Crystal Castles - Crimewave


----------



## MissResha (Dec 11, 2008)

Beyonce - Halo


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 11, 2008)

Morrissey - That's How People Grow Up


----------



## SuSana (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd Rather Go Blind - Etta James


----------



## User93 (Dec 11, 2008)

All the lonely people - Beatles


----------



## SuSana (Dec 11, 2008)

Twelve Days of Christmas


----------



## choozen1ne (Dec 11, 2008)

Linkin Park A Place for My Head , i love thier music and love the lead singers voice


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 11, 2008)

Todeswalzer - Windir


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 11, 2008)

Capital G--NIN


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 12, 2008)

Your love is a lie - Simple Plan


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 12, 2008)

NIN - Letting You


----------



## SuSana (Dec 12, 2008)

O Holy Night - Bing Crosby


----------



## Rosario (Dec 12, 2008)

The Twilight Soundtrack
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yup i got suckered into the whole Twilight Mania, love most of the songs


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 12, 2008)

Rocky Votolato - White Daisy Passing


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 12, 2008)

Hansel - Cypress Millwood


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 12, 2008)

Young Love - Close Your Eyes


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 12, 2008)

Recoil - Control Freak


----------



## SuSana (Dec 12, 2008)

O Little Town of Bethlehem - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 12, 2008)

Bon Iver - Skinny Love

I'm in quite the mellow mood right now.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 12, 2008)

Cannonball-The Breeders


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 12, 2008)

Voxtrot - The Start of Something


----------



## chaffsters33 (Dec 13, 2008)

This is for real----Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## chaffsters33 (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rosario* 

 
_The Twilight Soundtrack
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yup i got suckered into the whole Twilight Mania, love most of the songs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
AHHHH!!! i love it too! My favorite would have to be Flightless Bird, American Mouth, how about you?


----------



## mintcollective1 (Dec 13, 2008)

way more/bucky done gone M.I.A./Diplo remix

get crackin, get get crackin!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 13, 2008)

piece of me by night child. yumm!


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 13, 2008)

The Smiths--there is a light that never goes out


----------



## kimmy (Dec 13, 2008)

the call by backstreet boys.


----------



## User93 (Dec 13, 2008)

Make me better - fabulous ft. Ne-Yo.. man that's corny but I like this song so much!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 13, 2008)

Merzbow - Ultra Marine Blues


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 13, 2008)

Rihanna - Rehab


----------



## florabundance (Dec 13, 2008)

Lily Allen's cover of Womanizer..


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 13, 2008)

that's what its made for...by Usher


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 13, 2008)

Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek


----------



## SuSana (Dec 13, 2008)

Voice of Truth - Casting Crowns


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 13, 2008)

Wasp In The Lotus-The Dandy Warhols


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 13, 2008)

Talk Radio-The Dandy Warhols


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 13, 2008)

Loaded - Primal Scream


----------



## christinakate (Dec 13, 2008)

Puritania - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 14, 2008)

White Gold-The Dandy Warhols


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 14, 2008)

Depeche Mode - Home


----------



## User93 (Dec 14, 2008)

Taj - Hero


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 14, 2008)

On Your Side-Pete Yorn


----------



## kimmy (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Make me better - fabulous ft. Ne-Yo.. man that's corny but I like this song so much!_

 
i _love_ that song.

soldier by eminem's on my ipod right now.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 14, 2008)

IAMX - This Will Make You Love Again


----------



## SuSana (Dec 14, 2008)

It's A Man's Man's Man's World - Seal


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 15, 2008)

Brother Down - Sam Roberts


----------



## florabundance (Dec 15, 2008)

Bjork - Human Behaviour


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 15, 2008)

No Cars Go-Arcade Fire


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 15, 2008)

Change (In the House of Flies)--Deftones


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 15, 2008)

Leona Lewis - Run


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 15, 2008)

Black Rebel Motorcycle Club - Spread Your Love


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Dec 15, 2008)

Forgotten Children - Tokio Hotel


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 15, 2008)

Client - Radio


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 15, 2008)

Damien Rice - Delicate


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 15, 2008)

Are You Dead Yet? -  Children of Bodom


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 16, 2008)

Again: Client - Radio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My favourite song right now.


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 16, 2008)

Shinedown-Second Chance


----------



## SuSana (Dec 16, 2008)

Jingle Bell Rock - Bill Haley & The Comets


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 18, 2008)

Stay - Jay Sean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lovin it


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 18, 2008)

Whatever You Like--T.I.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 18, 2008)

Disco Lies - Moby ....


----------



## benzito_714 (Dec 18, 2008)

musiq-sobeautiful
raheem devaughn-mo' better and desire
phyllis hyman-meet me on the moon
beyonce'-freakum dress
jill scott-slowly, surely; come see me, all i do, not like crazy
average white band-a love of your own

there are tons more but these stay in heavy rotation


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 18, 2008)

Moby - Natural Blues


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_Whatever You Like--T.I. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooh, that reminds me I need to get this song for my iPod.. I love it!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 18, 2008)

All I Need-Radiohead


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 18, 2008)

IAMX - Spit It Out


----------



## florabundance (Dec 18, 2008)

Nina Sky - On Some Bullshit


----------



## SuSana (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll Be Home For Christmas - Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 18, 2008)

One Of A Kind-Placebo


----------



## User93 (Dec 19, 2008)

Lil Wayne - Show me my opponent


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

Chris Rea - Looking for the summer


----------



## Miss.FlirtyDiva (Dec 20, 2008)

Kill the lights- Britney Spears


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 20, 2008)

The bf snoring


----------



## kimmy (Dec 20, 2008)

the old stuff by garth brooks.


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 20, 2008)

Guitar Town - Steve Earle


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 20, 2008)

brand new - guernica


----------



## vandael (Dec 20, 2008)

Ratatat - Remixes 
Jason Mraz - '10,000 motherf*ckers'
Common - Universal Mind Control


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 21, 2008)

Zapp & Roger-So Ruff So Tuff 
Diligentz- Alligator
Notorious BIG- Going Back To Cali


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 21, 2008)

Old Number Seven - Devil Makes Three <--if you like Jack Daniels you should listen to this song


----------



## kimmy (Dec 21, 2008)

forever fades away by tiger army. woo!


----------



## User93 (Dec 21, 2008)

Don Omar - Salio el sol


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 21, 2008)

Cherry-The Smashing Pumpkins
I *ADORE* this song!

"Rose so sad you lost your petals."


----------



## christinakate (Dec 21, 2008)

Black Sabbath - Mr.Crowley


----------



## brixton (Dec 21, 2008)

Iggy Pop
"...I'm the chairman of the BORED"


----------



## SuSana (Dec 21, 2008)

Regina Spektor - Samson


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 21, 2008)

Radiohead - Idioteque


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 21, 2008)

Bon Iver - Skinny Love


----------



## SuSana (Dec 22, 2008)

Aretha Franklin - The Christmas Song/Winter Wonderland


----------



## aziajs (Dec 22, 2008)

Jamie Foxx - Intuition
Keyshia Cole - A Different Me


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 22, 2008)

Jingle Bells-Frank Sinatra


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 23, 2008)

Space Dye Vest - Dream Theater


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 24, 2008)

Alphabeat - Fantastic 6


----------



## florabundance (Dec 25, 2008)

Britney's Circus album


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Dec 25, 2008)

Rob Pattinson-Never Think


----------



## florabundance (Dec 25, 2008)

Lionel Richie - All Night Long lmao


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 25, 2008)

N.E.R.D - My Drive Thru

I could jam to this for hours.


----------



## yashoda17 (Dec 25, 2008)

DJ Armin Van Buuren - A State of Trance Podcast Ep. 63!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 25, 2008)

X.Y.U. - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 26, 2008)

Lady GaGa - Pokerface


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 26, 2008)

Britney - f.u.c.k me


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 26, 2008)

The Kooks - Always where I need to be


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hip Hop Hooray by Naughty by Nature


----------



## vikitty (Dec 28, 2008)

EU PHORIA - Yakusoku


----------



## IlikePi (Dec 28, 2008)

"You Remind Me of A (or is it my) Jeep"...NOT by choice!!! My neighbor is outside and is blaring her car radio


----------



## choozen1ne (Dec 28, 2008)

Nelly Furtado -Wait For You


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 28, 2008)

Losing My Ground - Fergie


----------



## choozen1ne (Dec 28, 2008)

Are You Happy Now - No Doubt


----------



## SuSana (Dec 28, 2008)

Straight No Chaser - Auld Lang Syne


----------



## summerskin (Dec 28, 2008)

Time Flies - Pete Philly & Perquisite

I LOVE this song


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 29, 2008)

Tegan & Sara - I Know I Know I Know


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 30, 2008)

G.L.O.W. - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 30, 2008)

Sonic Youth - Heather Angel


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 30, 2008)

I Hate this Part Right Here - PCD


----------



## pianohno (Dec 30, 2008)

Kings of Leon's 'Aha Shake Heartbreak' album on repeat - I've been constantly for days now, who ever introduced me to the 'repeat' button has a lot to answer for!


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 30, 2008)

Hahaha, I'm the same with that damned button..I always end up overplaying stuff til i get sick of it


----------



## SuSana (Dec 30, 2008)

Mr. Carter - Lil Wayne ft. Jay-Z


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 2, 2009)

A Perfect Circle - Magdelena


----------



## MizzLovly18 (Jan 2, 2009)

Keyshia Cole ft. Monica - Trust


----------



## cocomia (Jan 6, 2009)

Map of the Problematique - Muse


----------



## florabundance (Jan 6, 2009)

Solange - Dancing In The Dark


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 8, 2009)

Deftones - King Diamond

EDIT: oops, meant Team Sleep not Deftones lol


----------



## SuSana (Jan 8, 2009)

El Cantante - Hector Lavoe


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 10, 2009)

Bleeding The Orchid - Smashing Pumpkins Live @ Rock Am Ring June 2nd, 2007.


----------



## choozen1ne (Jan 10, 2009)

From The Inside -Linkin Park


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 10, 2009)

Thirty Three - The Smashing Pumpkins Live @ Rock Am Ring June 2nd, 2007. EPIC!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jan 11, 2009)

Res - On My Way 
*This is my ultimate anthem and I make it my mission to listen to it everyday*


----------



## pharmchick60 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dont Say - Jon B.
An oldie but goodie!


----------



## SuSana (Jan 13, 2009)

Universal Mind Control - Common


----------



## benzito_714 (Jan 14, 2009)

slow dance
turning me on 
high heels
all songs by keri hilson-who i definitely have a non-sexual crush on.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 14, 2009)

French Movie Theme-The Smashing Pumpkins.

I wish that he'd have finished this song. I would love some lyrics to it.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jan 14, 2009)

Everyday is Exactly the Same - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Jan 14, 2009)

Cradle Of Filth - Beneath The Howling Stars

Great song!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 16, 2009)

Right now I am listening to my cat snore.  Seriously.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 16, 2009)

Raindrops and Sunshowers-The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 16, 2009)

New Order - True Faith


----------



## hhunt2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Right now...

The Creepshow "Cherry Hill"

I'm suddenly getting into psychobilly/rockabilly music. 
My husband says I'm such an "odd person" b/c I go from different music/style eras every 6 months. lol


----------



## fahllenangel (Jan 16, 2009)

"i;m just looking for a good time" lady antebellum


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 17, 2009)

Walk this way by Aerosmith ...


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 17, 2009)

bright eyes -  lover i don't have to love


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 17, 2009)

Rain on your parade - Duffy ...


----------



## sayah (Jan 17, 2009)

My puppy killing a chew toy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha, and Doo wop with Lauryn Hill. I've recently started listening to music from 10 years ago. BSB, Nsync etc.


----------



## dangerdana (Jan 17, 2009)

Kate Nash's cover of "I won't teach your boyfriend to dance."


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 17, 2009)

Now and Then-Billy Corgan


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 17, 2009)

Stand Inside Your Love-The Smashing Pumpkins


Most gorgeous song ever.


----------



## Arisone (Jan 18, 2009)

Heaven and Hell- Black Sabbath


----------



## florabundance (Jan 18, 2009)

SWV - You're The One...reminds me of being a little girl and what i'd listen to with my mummy lol


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 18, 2009)

Waiting-The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 18, 2009)

Soot & Stars-The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 18, 2009)

Blissed & Gone-The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 18, 2009)

Depeche Mode - Condemnation


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 18, 2009)

Jamie Foxx - Freakin Me (I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any song with Marsha Ambrosius on it)


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 18, 2009)

Fiona Apple - Across the Universe


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 18, 2009)

Dross-The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm listening to my husband play EQ2 next to me, lol.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_Jamie Foxx - Freakin Me (I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any song with Marsha Ambrosius on it)_

 
OMG!!!  Don't you love that song!????!?!  I must have listened to it 20 times when I got his CD.  I love Marsha Ambrosius!  I thought she was supposed to be dropping her own album soon.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 20, 2009)

Marsha Ambrosius - Yours Truly mixtape


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 20, 2009)

Wonderful U-The Dandy Warhols


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 20, 2009)

Depeche Mode - Condemnation


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 21, 2009)

Andre Nickatina- Ate Miles From The City of Dope 
Bone Thugs N' Harmony- Thuggish Ruggish Bone
Fleet Foxes- Blue Ridge Mountain
Kid Cudi- Day and Night


----------



## SuSana (Jan 21, 2009)

Santeria - Sublime


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 21, 2009)

My new dishwasher.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 21, 2009)

again: New Order - True Faith


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 21, 2009)

As tears go by - Ituana
Poker face - LAdy Gaga
Black cherry - Goldfrapp


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_OMG!!!  Don't you love that song!????!?!  I must have listened to it 20 times when I got his CD.  I love Marsha Ambrosius!  I thought she was supposed to be dropping her own album soon._

 
That's practically the only track I play from that album.
I hope so I'll be all over her album, I keep checking her myspace for updates.
She has the most amazing voice I really don't understand why she and Floetry in their time weren't more successful.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 21, 2009)

The Disney Channel


----------



## aziajs (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_That's practically the only track I play from that album.
I hope so I'll be all over her album, I keep checking her myspace for updates.
She has the most amazing voice I really don't understand why she and Floetry in their time weren't more successful._

 
What other songs do you like from Jamie's album?  I like Digital Girl (mostly Kanye's part) and a couple others.  Do you have Kanye's album?  

I don't know.  I guess people were sleeping on Floetry.  What do you think of her mixtape?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 21, 2009)

Tilt-Billy Corgan

This should have been added to TheFutureEmbrace. Yup.


----------



## SuSana (Jan 21, 2009)

Let Him Fly- Dixie Chicks


----------



## Arisone (Jan 22, 2009)

Merlin- Flowing Tears


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jan 22, 2009)

Kings of Leon - Sex On Fire

I'm *seriously* obsessed with this song right now.


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 22, 2009)

Love & Basketball


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 22, 2009)

Archive - You make me feel


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 22, 2009)

Can I just say .... Office blah blah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man, these freakos!


----------



## sinergy (Jan 22, 2009)

my playlist on myspace..

America - Horse with no name
Billy currington - Dont
apocolyptica - I dont Care
Mudvayne - Do what you do
Five finger death punch - The Bleeding
Wisin Y Yandel - Me Estas Tentando


=-)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 23, 2009)

Sonic Youth - The Ineffable Me


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 25, 2009)

Tegan & Sara - I Hear Noises


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 25, 2009)

Brandy Alexander - Feist


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2009)

the twilight soundtrack. yes i'm sad but me loves all the songs on it!


----------



## User35 (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PollyRhythm* 

 
_Kings of Leon - Sex On Fire

I'm *seriously* obsessed with this song right now._

 
omg me too ! I drove 4 hours outta town to visit family and bought the cd on my way out so I could have something new to listen to. I LOVE the whole cd...its seriously genius. Its the best cd ive heard in a loooong time.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_my playlist on myspace..

*America - Horse with no name*
Billy currington - Dont
apocolyptica - I dont Care
Mudvayne - Do what you do
Five finger death punch - The Bleeding
Wisin Y Yandel - Me Estas Tentando


=-)_

 
Horse with No Name is my shit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love that song, especially since it was the first(and only) song I learned how to play on my acoustic guitar.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jan 26, 2009)

The Hives - Try It Again

If you haven't at least heard their new CD, you need to because it's one of their best. I love the fact that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pharrell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 helped produce it.


----------



## SuSana (Jan 26, 2009)

The Light- Common


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 26, 2009)

Roisin Murphy - Overpowered.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Brandy Alexander - Feist_

 
feist is great... I love the song now at last.


----------



## lara (Jan 27, 2009)

Sam & Dave, _Soothe Me_


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 28, 2009)

Love is Noise-The Verve


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_What other songs do you like from Jamie's album?  I like Digital Girl (mostly Kanye's part) and a couple others.  Do you have Kanye's album?  

I don't know.  I guess people were sleeping on Floetry.  What do you think of her mixtape?_

 
I prefer the slower songs on Jamie's album like overdose, rainman & weekend lover. 
I don't have Kanye's album like I say to my friends I can't listen to all that hip-ptey Hop-pety lol !
I play the mixtape nearly everyday on my ipod. I love it I can't wait til her full album's released.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 29, 2009)

Are you gonna be my girl - Jet *yoohoo*


----------



## lara (Jan 29, 2009)

Bob & Earl, _Harlem Shuffle_.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 29, 2009)

Billy Currington - Don't


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 29, 2009)

David Bowie - The Man Who Sold The World


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 29, 2009)

Appalachian Springs-The Verve


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 29, 2009)

My Life Would Suck Without You - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## lara (Jan 30, 2009)

Devo, _Mexican Radio_


----------



## summerskin (Feb 1, 2009)

La Madrague - Brigitte Bardot


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 1, 2009)

Tear-The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 1, 2009)

Jennifer Hudson singing the national anthem at the superbowl


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 2, 2009)

Bury Me-The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## preciouscharm (Feb 6, 2009)

Ms Tonight - Jagged Edge


----------



## SuSana (Feb 9, 2009)

Jailer - Asa


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 9, 2009)

Avenue Q music!!

I loooovve musicals


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 9, 2009)

Recoil - Missing Piece


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 10, 2009)

Pat Benetar - Love is a battlefield


----------



## florabundance (Feb 10, 2009)

Daniel Merriweather - Cigarettes


----------



## sinergy (Feb 10, 2009)

baby loony tunes from the living room tv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





paramore - i caught myself


----------



## Rennah (Feb 15, 2009)

I can't find the remote.

So... I'm listening to a Time-Life infomercial for a 10 CD box set of 70s hit love songs. (Romancing The 70's | TimeLife.com | Romantic Hits - Love Songs)

O_O

MAKE IT STOP!!! AAAAH!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

Random A Tribe Called Quest tracks.


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 18, 2009)

"Through the Fire and Flames" - Dragon Force

I'm such a power metal fan :<


----------



## Zantedge (Feb 18, 2009)

Moon of My Nights - Kalmah


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 18, 2009)

Lady Gaga - The Fame album on repeat4life

;___;


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 18, 2009)

kanye west 808's and heart break
beyonce  - i am sasha fierce
t.i - paper trail
neyo - year of the gentleman
jamie fox -  intuition
rihanna - good girl gone bad
These are the albums i am currently rocking to on my ipod!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 18, 2009)

At this moment, Lisa Stansfield "You can't deny it baby, we drive each other crazy, we just got to, let it ouuuuutttt" CLASSIC!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Lady Gaga - The Fame album on repeat4life

;___;_

 
I love ur new Avatar! Gimme those Brows!


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 19, 2009)

Elton John -- Tiny Dancer


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 20, 2009)

The White Stripes... I have all the albums on shuffle on my Ipod


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 20, 2009)

Dmitri Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No.2 In F Major Opus 102 on Classic FM radio via the internet.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 26, 2009)

Journey- Don't stop believing

"It goes on and on and on ....."


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 26, 2009)

Snow being blasted by dynamite. Cool.


----------



## choozen1ne (Feb 26, 2009)

Lake in The Moonlight - From Swan Lake


----------



## PollyRhythm (Feb 26, 2009)

Boy Meets World theme song


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 27, 2009)

Radiohead!  I felt like some old school, so I've got The Bends on


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 6, 2009)

Heads Will Roll-Yeah, Yeah, Yeahs


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 14, 2009)

Bleeding the Orchid-The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## aziajs (Mar 14, 2009)

Tangled Up & Out Of Control by Girls Aloud.


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Mar 14, 2009)

Pussycat dolls ft a.r.rahman - jai ho(you are my destiny)


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2009)

The Killers - Human

I love this song at the moment!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 14, 2009)

A Whisper-Coldplay


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 16, 2009)

Dimmu Borgir - "Hybrid Stigmata"


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 16, 2009)

Yippiyo-ay-The Presets


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

Kings of Leon - Revelry


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 16, 2009)

^^^Friggin love that song!

Pug-The Smashing Pumpkins  


Love that song too!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 19, 2009)

Sneaky Sound System - Goodbye


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 19, 2009)

Superchrist-The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

already gone - kelly clarkson


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 19, 2009)

IAMX - Your Joy Is My Low


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm On a Boat - The Lonely Island 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG I can't get this damn song out of my head. I've been singing it or humming it randomly for 2 days now.


----------



## nunu (Mar 21, 2009)

Heartless-Kanye West


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 21, 2009)

The silence of drums. :*(


----------



## florabundance (Mar 21, 2009)

Sia - I'm Not Important To You


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

The Rockafeller skank - Fatboy slim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I feel like dancing


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 26, 2009)

Dance Tonight by Sir Paul McCartney


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 1, 2009)

1986 by Kavinsky. So freakin amazing.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 1, 2009)

Movie-Anywhen


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 2, 2009)

Yonderhead-Thomas Feiner


----------



## Ximovana (Apr 2, 2009)

Otep - Perfectly Flawed


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jazmine Sullivan - Foolish Heart


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 2, 2009)

Senora-Linda Strawberry


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Apr 20, 2009)

billy holiday - crazy he calls me (john beltran remix)


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2009)

starstruck by lady gaga feat. space cowboy.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 20, 2009)

Miley Cyrus - Dream


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't speak - No Doubt


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 20, 2009)

Pug-The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 20, 2009)

Walk This World - Heather Nova


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 6, 2009)

Scarlet Fields-The Horrors


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 6, 2009)

Black Eyed Peas - Boom Boom Pow


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 6, 2009)

Melanie Fiona- Give It To Me Right
Diligentz- Shake Dat Shit
Mac Dre- Boss Tycoon

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I'm On a Boat - The Lonely Island 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG I can't get this damn song out of my head. I've been singing it or humming it randomly for 2 days now._

 
 OH EMM GERRRR
I love that song. It's on my iPod and I'm always singing the lyrics.

_I FUCKED A MERMAAAAIID!!!!_


----------



## nichollecaren (May 6, 2009)

"Your Love is Extravagant- Casting Crowns" really helps me mellow out after a rough day


----------



## blindpassion (May 6, 2009)

What am I listening to right now?

My boyfriend snoring


----------



## MissAlly (May 8, 2009)

Iron and Wine - Faded From the Winter


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 8, 2009)

Sister Machine Gun - To Hell With You


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_What am I listening to right now?

My boyfriend snoring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 8, 2009)

Scarlet Fields-The Horrors


----------



## SuSana (Jun 10, 2009)

Crazy - Patsy Cline


One of my favorite songs of all time.


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Jun 29, 2009)

Michael Jackson's Thriller album...classic!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 29, 2009)

IAMX - I Am Terrified


----------



## sayah (Jun 29, 2009)

My dog thumping his tail on the floor. I have a tennis ball and he wants it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and "Beat it" by MJ.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 29, 2009)

Comfort by Deb Talan


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jun 29, 2009)

Dont Push - Sublime


----------



## krijsten (Jul 1, 2009)

I want you - Kings of Leon~


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 1, 2009)

Sonic Youth - The Ineffable Me


----------



## kittykit (Jul 1, 2009)

Bob Sinclar - World Hold On


----------



## lilMAClady (Jul 1, 2009)

Michael Jackson Smooth Criminal!!! R.I.P!


----------



## NernersHuman (Jul 1, 2009)

Nick Drake-Way To Blue


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 2, 2009)

Bobby Darin - Lazy River  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I looooove me some Bobby Darin


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 2, 2009)

MJ ...Don't stop till you get enough..
r.i.p


----------



## krijsten (Jul 3, 2009)

Charmer - Kings of Leon!


----------



## metal_romantic (Jul 4, 2009)

The Loss and Curse of Reverence by Emperor


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 5, 2009)

Laura Pausini - Strani amori
It's an oldie! but i still love love love this song!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 7, 2009)

I've been listening to all Michael Jackson for the past 2 weeks but I can't stop listening to Remember The Time.

_Do you rememmmmbah?_


----------



## cherie<3 (Jul 16, 2009)

billie jean- MJ

i really loooooooooove this song (L)


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm listening to Beat It, everyone knows who sung it!


----------



## Willa (Jul 16, 2009)

CCR - Graveyard Train


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sublime - Badfish
I could listen this 100x a day and never get tired of it!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 16, 2009)

Hannah Montanas He could be the one


----------



## SuSana (Jul 16, 2009)

Bartender- Regina Spektor


----------



## cherie<3 (Jul 18, 2009)

ABC- jackson five


----------



## SuSana (Jul 18, 2009)

Cry Me A River- Jaimee Paul


(check her out, beautiful voice!)


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 18, 2009)

Berlin-Black Rebel Motorcycle Club


----------



## Willa (Jul 18, 2009)

Mos Def - Miss Fat Booty

Gotta love oldschool hip hop


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jul 18, 2009)

Hotel Room Service-Pitbull


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 18, 2009)

avenged sevenfold - gunslinger


----------



## kimmy (Jul 19, 2009)

wild by j dilla.


----------



## User27 (Jul 19, 2009)

20 Dollar by M.I.A. because Kala is still the shiznit.


~~~ Ra ra ~~~
So I woke up with my holy Qur'an and found out I like Cadillac
So we shooting till the song is up
Little boys are acting up
Baby mothers are going crazy
And the leaders all round cracking up
We goat rich we fry
Price of living in a shanty town just seem very high
We still like T.I.
We still look fly
Dancing as we shooting up
And lootin' just to get by


----------



## SuSana (Jul 19, 2009)

Hometown Glory- Adele


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2009)

Gnarls Barkley - Blind Mary and then Gnarls Barkley - Going On from The Odd Couple album....very old school Motown sounding album. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dat


----------



## kittykit (Jul 22, 2009)

Love Is Gone - David Guetta. Dance music is exactly what I need at 3:40pm in the office trying to meet my deadlines.


----------



## Willa (Jul 22, 2009)

Afroman - Colt 45


----------



## Willa (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Love Is Gone - David Guetta. Dance music is exactly what I need at 3:40pm in the office trying to meet my deadlines._

 
Ok I put this on
I need motivation to work too!


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2009)

****


----------



## SuSana (Jul 22, 2009)

Make Her Say- Kid Cudi w/Kanye & Common


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Make Her Say- Kid Cudi w/Kanye & Common_

 
Anything Common or Kanye West touches is gold to me. Common has a couple older albums Electric Circus and Be that are kept within reach when I need upbeat. This site gets a little better everyday.

Currently listening to Beanie Sigel - Feel it in the Air and next is Beanie Sigel w/ Eve - Remember Them Days. This man is a god....


----------



## SuSana (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_Anything Common or Kanye West touches is gold to me. Common has a couple older albums Electric Circus and Be that are kept within reach when I need upbeat. This site gets a little better everyday.

Currently listening to Beanie Sigel - Feel it in the Air and next is Beanie Sigel w/ Eve - Remember Them Days. This man is a god...._

 
I know lots of people hate Kanye because of his cockiness or whatever but I don't care, I <3 me some Kanye.  I've seen him in concert like 4 times already lol.  Common I love too because he's so mellow, he's not really trying to talk about ho's & money all the time like other rappers.


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I know lots of people hate Kanye because of his cockiness or whatever but I don't care, I <3 me some Kanye. I've seen him in concert like 4 times already lol. Common I love too because he's so mellow, he's not really trying to talk about ho's & money all the time like other rappers._

 
Kanye was a producer way before and people told him he'd never make it as a performer. He made Jay-Z's Blueprint album and a slew of other peoples' hits. I personally love his ego because he earned it and I ignore when people complain. 808's and Heartbreak isn't my favorite because me and autotune are enemies but it's still got a few good tracks to it. If you look for the song Hey Mama from the 50th Grammy's, it's redone as a memorial to his mom passing away from the surgery complications. I still watch it off and on because it's the most human and raw I've seen him but it's sad. I've seen him only once after Matisyahu at HFStival but he gets a crowd going. 

Common I've loved since a while back....this song I Used to Love H.E.R. and then I got stuck on I Am Music w/ Jill Scott from Electric Circus. Been buying his albums for a while but didn't like Finding Forever as much as I did his other albums. There's a movie called Freedom Fighters that Will.I.Am produced with a song I Have a Dream....Common is a genius with that song. A very aware guy there and between his and Andre 3000 it's a hard to say who I've been the bigger fan of....Outkast old school is just as thought provoking. 

It's odd because I bounce all genres....I just depotted 13 eyeshadows to Madonna - Confessions on a Dance Floor. Music switches up with no pattern.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_Kanye was a producer way before and people told him he'd never make it as a performer. He made Jay-Z's Blueprint album and a slew of other peoples' hits. I personally love his ego because he earned it and I ignore when people complain. 808's and Heartbreak isn't my favorite because me and autotune are enemies but it's still got a few good tracks to it.* If you look for the song Hey Mama from the 50th Grammy's, it's redone as a memorial to his mom passing away from the surgery complications. I still watch it off and on because it's the most human and raw I've seen him but it's sad. *I've seen him only once after Matisyahu at HFStival but he gets a crowd going._

 
Man.  I saw him in concert I think less than a month after his Mom passed away.  When he did that song...it was so sad.  His voice was cracking, people were crying.  You could feel his pain.

On topic, I'm listening to:

Bad News- Kanye West


----------



## saragerard (Jul 22, 2009)

im listening to katie kerkhover, 'cant handle me' i just downloaded it from MaxRave's website. its such a good song.


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kanye West, Jay Z, Lil Wayne and T.I. - Swagga Like Us

~Sampling of Paper Planes by M.I.A. included~


----------



## SuSana (Jul 23, 2009)

Night Nurse- Gregory Isaacs


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 23, 2009)

Got Dynamite - Demi Lovato


----------



## SuSana (Jul 25, 2009)

Run This Town- Jay-Z, Rihanna & Kanye West


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 8, 2009)

*Danel Marriweather - Red    *

such a beautiful song <3


----------



## blowyourmind (Aug 11, 2009)

My Temperature's Rising - The Audition


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Aug 11, 2009)

Girls Aloud - The Promise

No laugh, please


----------



## choozen1ne (Aug 11, 2009)

Just Dance - Lady GaGa


----------



## User27 (Aug 12, 2009)

****


----------



## Spengl (Aug 30, 2009)

the national - slow show


----------



## vanchi (Aug 31, 2009)

placebo - bruise pristine


----------



## widdershins (Aug 31, 2009)

The entire Creature Feature album....<3!


----------



## vanchi (Aug 31, 2009)

bush - chemicals between us


----------



## SuSana (Aug 31, 2009)

Till the Morning- Mary J. Blige


----------



## couturesista (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slowdownbaby* 

 
_*Danel Marriweather - Red    *

such a beautiful song <3_

 
Daniel is such a cuite
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm listening to The Dream, "Sweat it Out"


----------



## Artemisia (Sep 20, 2009)

Lotus - Tristania


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 20, 2009)

Paramore - Ignorance *impatiently waiting for the new album*

Against Me! *Saw them in concert with the Foo Fighters last year and they kicked ass*

Aqualung *I just love him*

Anything pertaining to 90's R&B because that is the best R&B!


----------



## User27 (Sep 20, 2009)

****


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 20, 2009)

Saliva:
Every Six Seconds 
Blood Stained Love Story


----------



## User27 (Sep 20, 2009)

****


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_You have to see them live....it's crazy how pumped the crowd gets to Click Click Boom. They did our Dew Tour the year before when they released Blood Stained Love Story....that Ladies and Gentleman gets a crowd worked up too. Captain Morgan's and mosh pits = eeeek. xD_

 

These guys are so under rated.  Click Click Boom, Ladies and Gentleman, rest in pieces, how could you? and Your disease are all killer songs.  I wish I could see them live, maybe next lifetime.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 20, 2009)

I've been listening to The Phantom of the Opera, Original London Cast soundtrack all day while cleaning.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 20, 2009)

Fragile - God is an Astronaut

And as I was posting, Neil Young and Crazy Horse - Cinnamon Girl came on. Makes me think of my best friend for some reason.


----------



## choozen1ne (Sep 20, 2009)

The Beatles -With a Little Help from My Friends


----------



## ny love (Sep 22, 2009)

Beyonce  - Sweet dreams


----------



## DadaH (Sep 23, 2009)

sugababes - about a girl


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Sep 23, 2009)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - By the Way

Funny song.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 26, 2009)

Paramore's new album Brand New Eyes. Any Paramore fans, you HAVE to get this Album. They have Hayley stretching her vocals, especially on All I Wanted and she sounds amazing doing it IMO. 

Seriously since I got it, that's all I've been playing in HEAVY rotation, lol.


----------



## Leven (Sep 27, 2009)

Suffocated- by Tricky off the album Maxinquaye

Tricky has a strangly sexy deep, raspy voice lol


----------



## Monica (Oct 11, 2009)

Muse-Resistance, this new album ranks very, very high on my list. If you dont have it, get it. Its worth every penny.


----------



## Zantedge (Oct 21, 2009)

Tales from the Forest of Gnomes - Wolf Parade


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 23, 2009)

Pink Floyd - Dogs


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 3, 2009)

Antic Cafe- Cherry Saku Yuuki
Tokio Hotel- Automatisch
Tokio Hotel- Automatic


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2009)

taylor swift - our song


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 3, 2009)

Babayaga - The Polyamorous Affair


----------



## MsHielo (Nov 5, 2009)

Muse - Uprising
Paramore - Decode


----------



## PollyRhythm (Nov 6, 2009)

Foo Fighters - Wheels


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 22, 2009)

Super Junior- Sorry Sorry
Lady Gaga- Bad Romance


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 22, 2009)

Placebo - 36 Degrees 

love this song


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 23, 2009)

Lady Gaga- Alejandro
This one is a real rump shaker.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mustard Pimp: Cherry
Mustard Pimp: Beetle Gum


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 16, 2010)

Radiohead - Creep
Such a great song


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 16, 2010)

sex on fire- kings of leon


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 18, 2010)

The Moment I Said It - Imogen Heap


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 18, 2010)

Heartless- The Fray


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2010)

Pour some sugar on me - Def Leppard


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 19, 2010)

Valran-Koder Pa Snor and Kelling


----------



## teeezyy (Mar 23, 2010)

aqualung - strange and beautiful


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 26, 2010)

lady gaga - dance in the dark <3


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 27, 2010)

Currently I am obsessed with Vampire Weekend's Contra album.  It makes me want to be on the beach some place tropical which I could really use right now!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 24, 2010)

Currently obsessed with Phantasia! It's inspired by Phantom of the Opera and played by Sarah Chang, Julian Webber, and the London Orchestra. Sarah is amazing, it is nice to see a child prodigy still using her talent.


----------



## m_3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Bulletproof - La Roux


----------



## cindiaz (Jul 30, 2010)

"I like it" with Enrique Iglesias and Pitbull


----------



## spunky (Jul 31, 2010)

scream and shout - dirty penny


----------



## Bjarka (Aug 1, 2010)

not listening atm but not long ago 
Finger Eleven - Paralyzer
Journey - Don't stop believing


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 1, 2010)

Metallica - Orion


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 2, 2010)

Valhalla by Blind Guardian


----------



## coppertone (Aug 2, 2010)

Broad Ripple is Burning - Margot and the Nuclear So & So's


----------



## Beauty11111 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello by SHINee.


----------



## citruses (Oct 15, 2010)

currently listening to breathe by miss a!  the mv is visually addictive, too ..


----------



## hilaryrose (Oct 25, 2010)

I just picked up the new Taylor Swift cd - so that's what's playing.
  	I've heard 13 of the tracks so far and I don't dislike any of them. Yay!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 27, 2010)

Right now - Nickelback - Savin' Me.


----------



## shannondavison (Oct 28, 2010)

Enter The Ninja - Die Antwoord


----------



## PollyRhythm (Oct 28, 2010)

Jamiroquai's new album Rock Dust Light Star. Got it and I flippin' love it. They either need to come and tour here or I need to go there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Also anticipating Cee Lo Green's new album!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 6, 2010)

This song... it has so much bass. I'm giving my new computer headphones a little spin.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 6, 2010)

Listening to Garbage right now. "Supervixen" to be exact.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 6, 2010)

Ohh good choice! Going to listen to "Queer" next then.


LittleMaryJane said:


> Listening to Garbage right now. "Supervixen" to be exact.


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 17, 2010)

Amsterdam by Guster!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been really into these recently, especially Little Princess and Snow White ones and:


----------



## laylalovesmac (Dec 21, 2010)

Belle and Sebastian's Tigermilk


----------

